# 20 Year Old Concrete Cure



## BSCi (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello

My company has used a storage yard (read decrepit junkyard). We;re taking this economies opportunity to employ our crew cleaning it up since there's so little work.

One of the treasures we've found is some 20 year old concrete cure in a rusted out barrel. If the crew's memory serves, we used it on a state project and the substance is a water-based/resin concrete cure with white pigment. If this assumption is correct, it's classified as "non-hazardous" bbut will still cost a small fortune to have a clean up company take responsibility for it.

One zany option is to pop the lid, let the moisture evaporate, then bring the solid waste to the dump. But we definitely do not want to do that if the vapors are dangerous or regulated because that will cost a lot more to future generations (or the company).

Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

